# Outer Banks Beach Club I & II



## wekker (Jun 23, 2011)

Am thinking of going to the Outer Banks for the first time.  We can trade through II and I've pulled up this timeshare.  Could someone tell me what the difference is between OBB, OUB, O1B, and O1U?  I don't know which to request.  Would prefer a unit on the beach side so we don't have to cross the street (have 2 small kids).  Also found Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas (SSB) and know it's not on the beach.  I've read the reviews and still can't decide which TS would be better w/the 2 little ones.   Would love to snag a 2 bedroom but a 1 bedroom would work as well.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 23, 2011)

*I would call II and get unit numbers.  There is a resort layout in Reviews*



wekker said:


> Am thinking of going to the Outer Banks for the first time.  We can trade through II and I've pulled up this timeshare.  Could someone tell me what the difference is between OBB, OUB, O1B, and O1U?  I don't know which to request.  Would prefer a unit on the beach side so we don't have to cross the street (have 2 small kids).  Also found Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas (SSB) and know it's not on the beach.  I've read the reviews and still can't decide which TS would be better w/the 2 little ones.   Would love to snag a 2 bedroom but a 1 bedroom would work as well.  Thanks for any info.



I'm not a II member, so I don't know about their designations.

Outer Banks Beach Club is going to be a more enjoyable experience over Sea Scape because of proximity to beach.  Sea Scape has a lot of onsite amenities and activities for kids though and a new Rec Ctr.  It also has parking across the street from the beach.  

Outer Banks Beach Club II has Fri Sat Sun check-ins.  The Fri check-ins are across the street from the beach.  OBBC I units are either oceanside or oceanfront.  In the reviews, the letter designations after the unit number are addressed as to what floor units are on. I believe A/B are first floor, B/C on second floor and D/E on top floor.  Some buildings have only stairs, others have an elevator.  Resort staff are usually helpful when I call OBBC.


----------



## kwelty (Jun 23, 2011)

We own at OBBC II and the oceanfront units are 2,4,6,8,10 & 12.  The other ocean side units are odd numbered and don't have much of an ocean view if any as a large parking lot is between  the two cluster of buildings.  There are additional units across the road but easily within walking distance.  All units are 3 stories high with A & B lower, C & D mid level and E & F upper level.  The ocean side units have elevators and the ones on the other side of the road do not.  All one bedroom units are lower ones.
The units are well maintained and are RCI gold crown.  OBBC I units were silver crown but have recently been rated as gold crown.  They are not fancy by any means.  The main attraction is being on the ocean.
You will enjoy the resort but that area is having a serious smoke problem from a wild fire that has been burning for the past few months.  You can read about that here:
www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-message-board/showthread.php?t=28612

This resort is hard to get in the red weeks and I believe you would enjoy it.


----------



## stugy (Jun 23, 2011)

I think your info might be wrong.  We have a trade into OBBC I in Aug.  It's for a 3 bedroom.  When I called the resort I was told It is OBBC I bldg 3 and PH.  The resort unit number is 13PH.  I was also told this unit (3) is direct oceanfront.  Now, I could be wrong, so probably the best thing is to call the resort for info.  OBBCI is oceanside and II is across the road.  The 2 bedrooms are all across the road. I am really looking forward to this exchange with the grandkids.
Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Not all OBBC II are across the street, only Fri Check-in*



stugy said:


> I think your info might be wrong.  We have a trade into OBBC I in Aug.  It's for a 3 bedroom.  When I called the resort I was told It is OBBC I bldg 3 and PH.  The resort unit number is 13PH.  I was also told this unit (3) is direct oceanfront.  Now, I could be wrong, so probably the best thing is to call the resort for info.  OBBCI is oceanside and II is across the road.  The 2 bedrooms are all across the road. I am really looking forward to this exchange with the grandkids.
> Pat



I have owned several units at this resort over the years.  

"The 2 bedrooms are all across the road" is not correct.

OP, you can check out the resort layout for building numbers and check-in days.  The layout map shows both OBBC I and OBBC II.  The round buildings are OBBC I and the square buildings are OBBC II.  Resort is always helpful for verifying things.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Layout*

We stayed OBBC many years ago, but I have a resort map.  Unless they have changed designations, Bldg 3 has no buildings directly in front of it, but sets back farther than 4,7,8 etc which are in same cluster.  Bldg 4 may block some of beach view.  We were in this cluster and the plus is it has an elevator.  

Nancy


----------



## stugy (Jun 24, 2011)

I just checked the resort map on TUG reviews and Bldg 3 is a Sat check in.  We have a Sun check-in.  Perhaps they have changed check-in days for many of the unitssince that map was made.  
Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 25, 2011)

*I think you might be in Bldg 13 with a Sun check-in which would be OF*



stugy said:


> I think your info might be wrong.  We have a trade into OBBC I in Aug.  It's for a 3 bedroom.  When I called the resort I was told It is OBBC I bldg 3 and PH.  The resort unit number is 13PH.  I was also told this unit (3) is direct oceanfront.  Now, I could be wrong, so probably the best thing is to call the resort for info.  OBBCI is oceanside and II is across the road.  The 2 bedrooms are all across the road. I am really looking forward to this exchange with the grandkids.
> Pat



I think resort unit number 13PH is building 13.  Looking on the map, it is OF and it does have a Sun check-in.  The map on TUG appears to be correct.  If it was building 3, the unit number wouldn't have a "1" in front of the "3".  I own in both OBBC I and OBBC II.


----------



## stugy (Jun 26, 2011)

Back when we got this trade I called the OBBC and inquired about the unit.  I was told the 13PH referred to OBBC I, bldg 3 and Ph.  Also told there was elevator access.  I am now most concerned about this since steps would be a real issue for us.   Whether it is oceanfront is not as important as those darn steps.  Will call again tomorrow.
Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Good idea to call again.*



stugy said:


> Back when we got this trade I called the OBBC and inquired about the unit.  I was told the 13PH referred to OBBC I, bldg 3 and Ph.  Also told there was elevator access.  I am now most concerned about this since steps would be a real issue for us.   Whether it is oceanfront is not as important as those darn steps.  Will call again tomorrow.
> Pat



That's a great exchange.  I hope everything is what you were originally told regarding the elevator access.


----------



## stugy (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, seems we were wrong.  It is unit 13, no elevator and 45 steps up to it.  I have talked with everyone at the resort, SPM and RCI.  I can cancel without penalty but sure they could not get me another trade into a large unit.  The resort says all other 3 bedroom with elevators are not deposited with RCI, are owners who use their units, so there is nothing that can be done to help us out.   I can't disappoint the grandchildren who are really looking forward to this trade.  Husband says he feels if he takes his time and stops to rest, he will be ok.  I hate to think of him sitting on the deck all week avoiding steps.  I'm not in the best shape either having had bypass surgery 18 months ago.  But I guess it is what it is.  I appreciate everyone's input.  The woman at the resort with whom I spoke denies that she would have told me this info, but I think she probably does not remember and I would certainly not have booked it had I known about the steps.  She did say our view is wonderful of the ocean.  I don't see how that can be with the position of unit 13, but again, it is what it is.  We'll have to make the best of it and pray that God keeps us safe.  Thanks to all
Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hi Pat, How was your stay at OBBC I in unit 13PH?*

Was it an enjoyable stay?  Were the stairs overly problematic?  How were the views from this unit?


----------



## stugy (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I guess we lucked out.  They moved us to a 2 bedroom that everyone could look into as they walked by.......hmm,.  BUT we did not have all those steps to walk up.  Our view was not great, parking lot out the front and back.  I do think it is a nice resort, maybe not gold crown status though.  We got evacuated on Thurs because of the hurricane.  It was nice while it lasted. I would definitely pick the OBBC over some other resorts in the area.
Pat


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 4, 2011)

*I agree, many would not consider this a Gold Crown resort*



stugy said:


> Well, I guess we lucked out.  They moved us to a 2 bedroom that everyone could look into as they walked by.......hmm,.  BUT we did not have all those steps to walk up.  Our view was not great, parking lot out the front and back.  I do think it is a nice resort, maybe not gold crown status though.  We got evacuated on Thurs because of the hurricane.  It was nice while it lasted. I would definitely pick the OBBC over some other resorts in the area.
> Pat



It's pretty basic accommodations, but one of the nicer resorts on the Outer Banks.  I believe this is the only resort that has elevators.  It would be nice if they would add elevators to access units in the other buildings.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Golden Strand has an elevator and most units face the ocean.


SBtS*


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Good to know.*

Thank you for that info.  

I own at a few different places on the Outer Banks.  I've never owned nor exchanged into the resort.  I know that the resort had a large special assessment recently.  To You, as an owner, and, myself, as a potential buyer into the resort, was the SA justified and what types of things is it covering.  When I see a huge SA like that, I always wonder what's going on.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Oct 8, 2011)

*My understanding was that the SA was for a septic system update. Golden Strand was to connect to the town sewer system. When I contacted the resort, I was told that owners would be billed in mid 2011. I have not received any bill yet, but am expecting something when the 2012 bill arrives. There has been no further updates from the resort for that or damage from Irene.


SBtS*


----------

